# Any recommendations on full sized keyboards for iPad2?



## FranceBarnaby (Feb 10, 2013)

I want to type easily from my lap. I don't really need a number pad, I just would like one with regular sized keys that won't break the bank.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a keyboard case from Zagg for my iPad 4 and I absolutely love it! It was a little pricey at the time but I love mine so much it was worth it. I use it all the time now that the keyboard is in the cover and not a separate keyboard. They are currently running a 50% off sale for a limited time if you are interested. http://www.zagg.com/leather-ipad-keyboard-case.php
They make them for the iPad 2 as well.


----------



## FranceBarnaby (Feb 10, 2013)

KindleGirl said:


> I have a keyboard case from Zagg for my iPad 4 and I absolutely love it! It was a little pricey at the time but I love mine so much it was worth it. I use it all the time now that the keyboard is in the cover and not a separate keyboard. They are currently running a 50% off sale for a limited time if you are interested. http://www.zagg.com/leather-ipad-keyboard-case.php
> They make them for the iPad 2 as well.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll definitely give it a look, I already have a case, but I see they sell just a keyboard too.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I have a keyboard case from Zagg for my iPad 4 and I absolutely love it! It was a little pricey at the time but I love mine so much it was worth it. I use it all the time now that the keyboard is in the cover and not a separate keyboard. They are currently running a 50% off sale for a limited time if you are interested. http://www.zagg.com/leather-ipad-keyboard-case.php
> They make them for the iPad 2 as well.


Kindlegirl, do you use the zaggfolio case on your lap and type on the keyboard? what color is your ipad 4 and which color cover did you get? I have a white kindle and am disappointed they no longer have colors. It's brown, black or alligator brown leather. I'm not particularly fond of either with the white ipad, but am thinking the alligator leather.
Thanks.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

corkyb...yes, I use the keyboard cover on my lap to type. I have a black ipad so I bought the black cover. I was disappointed in the lack of color choices as well, but it really seemed like the best keyboard option for me so i wanted to give it a try. I think they have a 30 or 45 day trial period in which you can return it if you don't like it, so check that out for sure. I fell in love with mine within a couple days and knew I wasn't returning it, but it was nice to know the option was there. I like more colorful cases, but have learned to overlook the blah black color because I like the keyboard so much.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We've got the Apple Bluetooth keyboard. We don't use it all that often but it works quite well when we do need it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I also use the apple wireless keyboard with the origami case/stand. A big advantage of that is that I have used it with my iPad 1 and my iPad 3. With one of the other cases I would have had to rebuy it when I upgraded


----------

